

Masks banned in Canadian riots - mtgx
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/11/04/masks-banned-in-canadian-riots-just-in-time-for-anonymous-day-of-action/

======
quanticle
_Hopefully, Canadian law enforcement will respect the letter and spirit of the
law and arrest only those who commit violent crimes._

When has that ever happened? In my experience, law enforcement _always_
stretches it's powers to the limit, and only retreats when courts or
legislatures explicitly set limits. Now, there are limits in this law: the
protestor wearing the mask has to be doing something illegal before wearing
the mask becomes a crime in itself. But who makes the determination on the
scene as to whether the protestor is doing something illegal? Law enforcement.
So, while the intent of the law will is to reduce the damage done by masked
protestors, the effect of the law will be to give law enforcement yet another
legal club to use against all protestors, peaceful or not. After all, if the
Occupy Wall Street protests have taught us anything, it is that law
enforcement sees any defiance of its authority, no matter how peaceful, as
dangerous and illegal. Therefore, my prediction is that this law against masks
will be used indiscriminately, against _all_ protestors, peaceful or not. For
that reason, I think this is a terrible law and that it should be repealed as
soon as possible.

